# Canon EOS M/50mm 1.8



## b.t.photography (Sep 26, 2015)

I have the Canon EOS M with the 50mm 1.8 lens. When I press the shutter button half way to autofocus, the shutter closes but doesn't reopen. When I press the button again, it opens. Everything works fine on manual focus and the autofocus works with my other lenses. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MLCIII (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't know anything about the EOS M, but it sounds like what happens when the shutter speed setting is set to bulb. Hope this helps.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 13, 2015)

b.t.photography said:


> I have the Canon EOS M with the 50mm 1.8 lens. When I press the shutter button half way to autofocus, the shutter closes but doesn't reopen. When I press the button again, it opens. Everything works fine on manual focus and the autofocus works with my other lenses. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



you probably accidentally hit bulb mode
one of problems with touch screens


----------

